# Carrera guardrails



## mrcbody (May 14, 2011)

Hi.....new guy here...:wave:
I got back into slot cars recently because of the Carrera
lineup including Mopars in 1/32. Just in time though, to
see the vinyl ribbon-type guardrail system be discontinued.
(if theres been a past thread on this topic please be patient)
Anyone know where I can locate the clip-on posts? a couple
packs of them...my hobby store has extra guardrail ribbon but
no posts. frank


----------

